# need a cleaner!



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

i recently planted my tank and i have several corydoras catfish to clean away at the substrate. they, however are not doing a great job at the leaf litter.

i feel a shrimp would be best for the job, but i have two ctenopomas and a dojo loach in the tank as well. i am fairly sure they will eat smaller shrimp like ghost or cherry and i have unsuccessfully kept a bamboo or wood shrimp, but will a filter feeder really do the job i need done? 

maybe there is another option i don't know about, maybe i just need to be super thorough in my cleaning. my tank is super stocked, and i really don't want anything else in there that i don't need to tank control.

any advice is welcome!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Leaf litter in the bottom of the tank can just be vacced during water changes. I don't know of anything that will outright eat it except for some snails will after the leaf is dead.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

sorry to hear about ******,


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

susankat said:


> Leaf litter in the bottom of the tank can just be vacced during water changes. I don't know of anything that will outright eat it except for some snails will after the leaf is dead.


that is the route i will take. when it is really dirty, i may vac up the debris and sift it out in the h2o return.

@hanky, thanks. i got her replacement, a full color bristlenose juvenile. won't be able to sex for a few months, i hope it is male. i wanna see those bristles.


----------

